# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم Falcon Box  Falcon Box Ver 1.2 Samsung | LG | Huawei | Android | APP Remover Lots of more....

## mohamed73

الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## mohamed73

*Update News Text Version 1.2 Miracle Key Edition & Falcon Box Edition*  *Falcon Box  Next Generation Mobile Tool  iNNOVATED BY MIRACLE TEAM  Version 1.2 (3rd February 2016) *  *[Update Release News]  Falcon App Next Generation Remover. [+] Better Results Please Root Your Mobile. [+] Android OS no have  Virus, Only malware apps. [+] Falcon Next Generation App Remover can Remove apps.  [+] Ability To Show System Apps.  [+] Ability To Show User Apps. [+] Ability To Show Enabled Apps. [+] Ability To Show Disabled Apps. [+] Full Deep Scan.  [+] Shows APK Permissions and Size. [+] Remove by 2 Methods Root or Non Root Method (We Preferred Rooted). [+] Show and Remove Resource and Code Paths of Apk (Exclusive in Falcon Only). [+]  Very Use full to Prevent Re-installation of affected APK after remove.  Falcon Samsung Module Added 55+ Models. [+] Read / Write Cert - Repair IMEI, Serial, Wifi Bluetooth, Write, Erase Flash , Read Pit.  
  Code:
 Samsung Android Models  
I9060C - Direct Unlock - Read/Write Cert - Repair imei , Serial , Wifi Bluetooth , Write,Erase Flash , Read Pit 
I9060i - Direct Unlock - Read/Write Cert - Repair imei , Serial , Wifi Bluetooth , Write,Erase Flash , Read Pit 
I9060M - Direct Unlock - Read/Write Cert - Repair imei , Serial , Wifi Bluetooth , Write,Erase Flash , Read Pit 
S5310C - Direct Unlock - Read/Write Cert - Repair imei , Serial , Wifi Bluetooth , Write,Erase Flash , Read Pit 
S5310i - Direct Unlock - Read/Write Cert - Repair imei , Serial , Wifi Bluetooth , Write,Erase Flash , Read Pit 
S5310M - Direct Unlock - Read/Write Cert - Repair imei , Serial , Wifi Bluetooth , Write,Erase Flash , Read Pit 
S5310N - Direct Unlock - Read/Write Cert - Repair imei , Serial , Wifi Bluetooth , Write,Erase Flash , Read Pit 
S5312C - Direct Unlock - Read/Write Cert - Repair imei , Serial , Wifi Bluetooth , Write,Erase Flash , Read Pit 
S5312M - Direct Unlock - Read/Write Cert - Repair imei , Serial , Wifi Bluetooth , Write,Erase Flash , Read Pit 
SM-G110B - Direct Unlock - Read/Write Cert - Repair imei , Serial , Wifi Bluetooth , Write,Erase Flash , Read Pit 
SM-G110H - Direct Unlock - Read/Write Cert - Repair imei , Serial , Wifi Bluetooth , Write,Erase Flash , Read Pit 
SM-G110M - Direct Unlock - Read/Write Cert - Repair imei , Serial , Wifi Bluetooth , Write,Erase Flash , Read Pit 
SM-G130E - Direct Unlock - Read/Write Cert - Repair imei , Serial , Wifi Bluetooth , Write,Erase Flash , Read Pit 
SM-G130H - Direct Unlock - Read/Write Cert - Repair imei , Serial , Wifi Bluetooth , Write,Erase Flash , Read Pit 
SM-G130HN - Direct Unlock - Read/Write Cert - Repair imei , Serial , Wifi Bluetooth , Write,Erase Flash , Read Pit 
SM-G130M - Direct Unlock - Read/Write Cert - Repair imei , Serial , Wifi Bluetooth , Write,Erase Flash , Read Pit 
SM-G130U - Direct Unlock - Read/Write Cert - Repair imei , Serial , Wifi Bluetooth , Write,Erase Flash , Read Pit 
SM-G313H - Direct Unlock - Read/Write Cert - Repair imei , Serial , Wifi Bluetooth , Write,Erase Flash , Read Pit 
SM-G313HZ - Direct Unlock - Read/Write Cert - Repair imei , Serial , Wifi Bluetooth , Write,Erase Flash , Read Pit 
SM-G313M - Direct Unlock - Read/Write Cert - Repair imei , Serial , Wifi Bluetooth , Write,Erase Flash , Read Pit 
SM-G313ML - Direct Unlock - Read/Write Cert - Repair imei , Serial , Wifi Bluetooth , Write,Erase Flash , Read Pit 
SM-G313U - Direct Unlock - Read/Write Cert - Repair imei , Serial , Wifi Bluetooth , Write,Erase Flash , Read Pit 
SM-G316HU - Direct Unlock - Read/Write Cert - Repair imei , Serial , Wifi Bluetooth , Write,Erase Flash , Read Pit 
SM-G316M - Direct Unlock - Read/Write Cert - Repair imei , Serial , Wifi Bluetooth , Write,Erase Flash , Read Pit 
SM-G316ML - Direct Unlock - Read/Write Cert - Repair imei , Serial , Wifi Bluetooth , Write,Erase Flash , Read Pit 
SM-G316U - Direct Unlock - Read/Write Cert - Repair imei , Serial , Wifi Bluetooth , Write,Erase Flash , Read Pit 
SM-G318H - Direct Unlock - Read/Write Cert - Repair imei , Serial , Wifi Bluetooth , Write,Erase Flash , Read Pit 
SM-G318ML - Direct Unlock - Read/Write Cert - Repair imei , Serial , Wifi Bluetooth , Write,Erase Flash , Read Pit 
SM-G318MZ - Direct Unlock - Read/Write Cert - Repair imei , Serial , Wifi Bluetooth , Write,Erase Flash , Read Pit 
SM-G350E - Direct Unlock - Read/Write Cert - Repair imei , Serial , Wifi Bluetooth , Write,Erase Flash , Read Pit 
SM-G355H - Direct Unlock - Read/Write Cert - Repair imei , Serial , Wifi Bluetooth , Write,Erase Flash , Read Pit 
SM-G355HN - Direct Unlock - Read/Write Cert - Repair imei , Serial , Wifi Bluetooth , Write,Erase Flash , Read Pit 
SM-G355HN - Direct Unlock - Read/Write Cert - Repair imei , Serial , Wifi Bluetooth , Write,Erase Flash , Read Pit 
SM-G355HQ - Direct Unlock - Read/Write Cert - Repair imei , Serial , Wifi Bluetooth , Write,Erase Flash , Read Pit 
SM-G355M - Direct Unlock - Read/Write Cert - Repair imei , Serial , Wifi Bluetooth , Write,Erase Flash , Read Pit 
SM-G360H - Direct Unlock - Read/Write Cert - Repair imei , Serial , Wifi Bluetooth , Write,Erase Flash , Read Pit 
SM-G360HU - Direct Unlock - Read/Write Cert - Repair imei , Serial , Wifi Bluetooth , Write,Erase Flash , Read Pit 
SM-G361H - Direct Unlock - Read/Write Cert - Repair imei , Serial , Wifi Bluetooth , Write,Erase Flash , Read Pit 
SM-G361HU - Direct Unlock - Read/Write Cert - Repair imei , Serial , Wifi Bluetooth , Write,Erase Flash , Read Pit 
SM-G531H - Direct Unlock - Read/Write Cert - Repair imei , Serial , Wifi Bluetooth , Write,Erase Flash , Read Pit 
SM-J100H - Direct Unlock - Read/Write Cert - Repair imei , Serial , Wifi Bluetooth , Write,Erase Flash , Read Pit 
SM-J100ML - Direct Unlock - Read/Write Cert - Repair imei , Serial , Wifi Bluetooth , Write,Erase Flash , Read Pit 
SM-J110H - Direct Unlock - Read/Write Cert - Repair imei , Serial , Wifi Bluetooth , Write,Erase Flash , Read Pit 
SM-J110L - Direct Unlock - Read/Write Cert - Repair imei , Serial , Wifi Bluetooth , Write,Erase Flash , Read Pit 
SM-J200H - Direct Unlock - Read/Write Cert - Repair imei , Serial , Wifi Bluetooth , Write,Erase Flash , Read Pit 
SM-T113 - Direct Unlock - Read/Write Cert - Repair imei , Serial , Wifi Bluetooth , Write,Erase Flash , Read Pit 
SM-T113NU - Direct Unlock - Read/Write Cert - Repair imei , Serial , Wifi Bluetooth , Write,Erase Flash , Read Pit 
SM-T116 - Direct Unlock - Read/Write Cert - Repair imei , Serial , Wifi Bluetooth , Write,Erase Flash , Read Pit 
SM-T116BU - Direct Unlock - Read/Write Cert - Repair imei , Serial , Wifi Bluetooth , Write,Erase Flash , Read Pit 
SM-T116NQ - Direct Unlock - Read/Write Cert - Repair imei , Serial , Wifi Bluetooth , Write,Erase Flash , Read Pit 
SM-T116NU - Direct Unlock - Read/Write Cert - Repair imei , Serial , Wifi Bluetooth , Write,Erase Flash , Read Pit 
SM-T116NY - Direct Unlock - Read/Write Cert - Repair imei , Serial , Wifi Bluetooth , Write,Erase Flash , Read Pit 
SM-T560 - Direct Unlock - Read/Write Cert - Repair imei , Serial , Wifi Bluetooth , Write,Erase Flash , Read Pit 
SM-T561 - Direct Unlock - Read/Write Cert - Repair imei , Serial , Wifi Bluetooth , Write,Erase Flash , Read Pit 
SM-T561M - Direct Unlock - Read/Write Cert - Repair imei , Serial , Wifi Bluetooth , Write,Erase Flash , Read Pit  Falcon Samsung Qcom Module Added 400+ Models [+] Write Cert. [+] Added No Root Unlock For New Samsung. Qualcomm  Falcon Android Module [+] Android Partition Tool. [+] One click Backup / Wipe Any System. Partition / Compressed or Normal Format.  Falcon LG Module  [+]  LG Sprint Unlock - Need Root.   Falcon Huawei Module Beta [+] Added Huawei Hi-silicon Read Boot Loader Pass No Root Needed.  Improve some Features [+] Fixed Samsung Flash Protocol.  [+] Fixed Samsung FRP Unlock.* *[+] Fixed Server Bugs. الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
Br [SV]Miracle Team*

----------


## mohamed73

*Downloads*  *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]* *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]* 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  *More Info about Download Help الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*

----------

